# anyone use a PTO stump grinder?



## badshoe (Apr 24, 2011)

I've been using my L3200 Kubota loader for about a year now and it's working great. I am clearing lots of old fallen trees and storm damage and have been thinking of getting a backhoe for stump pulling. However for me, a PTO stump grinder might make more sense. Anyone know something about them?


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi I have a Kubota B7800 tractor and love it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

*Stump grinder*

I've never used one, but I had a couple of trees removed years ago and the removal guy had one. Took a little bit of time to grind the stump,( it was about 3 feet across) but I ended up with a nice big pile of wood chips that I used for landscaping. 
Now last year I cleared some land at my new place, used a back hoe to move trees and puld stumps. I ended up with a big pile of dirty old stumps to bury or get rid of, and a whole lot of holes to fill in.
Something to think about.


----------



## badshoe (Apr 24, 2011)

Good point. I've heard of people pulling the stumps, digging a little deeper, flipping the stump back in the hole and covering. I would think the covered hole will sink in over time.


----------

